# Sorely dissapointed!



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok so i bought my buck in July and he was almost three months old. I had inspected his teats and they looked fine. But today we were trimmings hooves and i noticed one of his teats looked different. So i looked closely at them and noticed that one of them has a bump on the side!!!! I know that the lady i bought him from didnt know about it, because it wasnt there before. But now that he's growing....there it is! im so sad, because i really really really wanted him to work out. Now i dont know what to do (besides obviously castrating him.) I mean, should i tell the lady so she wont breed his parents again? but thats totally rude right? :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...is it just a bump or is it an actual spur teat or ?? It should have been there when he was a kid if it's a teat spur...they won't just grow on. Or was it just missed?

I would let the lady know if it indeed is a teat spur. It would benefit her to know, but I wouldn't recommend how she should handle it. If she's a reputable breeder then i'm sure she'll figure out what to do. 

I personally inspect each kid the same time I disbud to check for any teat issues. But if there was a kid I sold as a buck that turned out to have a teat spur I would probably replace the kid or refund the money or partial or something....so maybe she will do that.

Can you get a photo of it?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

in this situation its good to be sure of what you are seeing and then yes to let the breeder know - I know I would want to know so I dont make that paring again. Doesnt mean that it will happen again just that the particular paring is possibly the cause. Dont think I woudl be suggesting to the breeding what to do though 

when the teats are tiny Kylee it can be hard to see something like a teat spur that is fairly small. It can appear to suddenly show up


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I only have wethers and do no breeding and know nothing about it.....but I have one wether that is 2-1/2 years old and just this spring saw that he has teat spurs (one on each teat)..... I think if they had been noticable when he was little I would have known. Jakes spurs are in the front of his teats and are hidden very well.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

For kinders, any teat abnormality is a disqualifying fault. You can't even register them, if you are honest. The truth is there would be no way for the registering people to know, but it is not allowed. With pygmy goats you can register a doe with double teats, but not a buck I think. Which makes it something that might be more likely to turn up in kinders.

So if your buck has a teat abnormality and it isn't a wart or a bite or something, and he is a breed with rules like that and was sold as registerable stock, the breeder definitely needs to know and you should have some recourse. (The breeder definitely needs to know regardless unless this is a breed where it is acceptable) You need to be sure it is a teat abnormality though and not something unrelated to teats.

I had two kids with double teats this year, from the same buck, and he is in the freezer now. He was registered and did not have them himself, but it was two kids out of four. I didn't want to multiply that fault in my herd. The four kids are all for the freezer. It is too bad, one with double teats is a doe and she is otherwise really nice. Just too bad. I could see these right away, but only because we actually looked for them. I think this is the first year I have really looked for them, but went back and checked anyone else, and it was the first time I had them. But especially a buck is not okay unless it is a meat breed where it is considered okay. 

Jan


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah its a noticable bump on the upper edge/corner of his teat. My husband went to pick him up and i told him to double check his teats for abnormalities. Then when he brought him home, i checked them myself. His teats are really small and i noticed the bump is rather fleshy...like its part of his teat...i wont do anything drastic though until another few weeks or so just to make sure. I will try and get a pic of it tonight so yall can tell me what you think.
Thanks!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh that's a bummer. Most breedeers will give you a new BREEDABLE buck if they sell you one that gets teat spurs or multiple teats. They do actually just show up one day though.... This year my 6 YEAR OLD doe... (was 2 teated) I've had her since she was 8 weeks old and I check teats often...plus she's had 3 previous litters here and I am very hands on with udders during kidding... she was always clean teated. This year during her _*pregnancy*_ she got a small teat spur, really weird since this was also the only time she produced a multiple teated kid!!!! <sigh> Myotonic does can be multi teated... though it is considered a fault. Bucks however MUST be 2 teated or they shouldn't be registered. I know its a very bad thing for nigies though.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Jess, could that be a skin tag? It seems really unlikely that she would develop a teat abnormality at 6, that is really depressing.

Jan


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

lissablack said:


> Jess, could that be a skin tag? It seems really unlikely that she would develop a teat abnormality at 6, that is really depressing.
> 
> Jan


 That is what I was thinking also. Is it possible to get a picture for us to see it?

Now I had a doe that had a spur teat. She did NOT get it until she was about 8 months or maybe even older. She had tow does two different years, and none of them have it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....get a pic of it ....so we can help you better.... :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

lissablack said:


> Jess, could that be a skin tag? It seems really unlikely that she would develop a teat abnormality at 6, that is really depressing.
> 
> Jan


Nope hers is definitely a teat spur.... weirdest part was that she's had 9 kids and the only multi teated kid shes produced was from this kidding when her teat spur appeared. I thought that was REALLY strange.


----------

